# 2011 CAAD 10 Red on Red



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

A recent build. Since Cannondale did not do a SRAM Red option for 2011 I had to take matters into my own hands.
15.08lbs as pictured 56cm


















































I originally built it to sell, but little interest so I might as well keep it. Probably has something with it being winter and all.:thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I bet that was a fun build. Nice.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks perfect! Cannondale should offer the bike exactly as you built it. The SRAM wheels go so well with the rest of the bike. Great job.

Man, 15lbs on an Aluminum bike without having go to completely weight-weenie on it. Impressive.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

That's awesome, love everything about it!


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! I am anxious to ride it.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

What a great looking bike. I love aluminum frames, and this is one of the nicest setups I have ever seen.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

thats just awesome man!


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

What a Lovely Ride)


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

OP listed this bike on Ebay on the 2nd, sold it on the 7th for $2175, then states here on the 9th: 
"I originally built it to sell, but little interest so I might as well keep it. Probably has something with it being winter and all". 

I guess he is not going to honor his listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170574518817


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

the plot thickens...


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

texascyclist said:


> OP listed this bike on Ebay on the 2nd, sold it on the 7th for $2175, then states here on the 9th:
> "I originally built it to sell, but little interest so I might as well keep it. Probably has something with it being winter and all".
> 
> I guess he is not going to honor his listing.
> ...



Hey thanks for posting... Sorry you did not win the auction.

Buyer backed out, thanks for the vote of confidence. With my feedback why would you assume I don't honor listings?


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

I assumed it because the buyer got a flippin good deal. They could have parted the bike and made some money. They would be stupid for not paying!!!! It is a dang good thing they did for you though. I apologize for assuming the worst.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

texascyclist said:


> I assumed it because the buyer got a flippin good deal. They could have parted the bike and made some money. They would be stupid for not paying!!!! It is a dang good thing they did for you though. I apologize for assuming the worst.


No problem. The auction was a flop and the buyer asked me to hold it till he got the money. I don't have layaway sorry. Anyway it made me rethink this whole decision about selling. I am glad I decided not to relist it, now If it will just warm up.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

This is very slick build. Those sram wheels are nice.


----------



## MUKAMOmember (Sep 24, 2011)

that bike is in my top 5 list of CAAD 10 builds. Very nice. If the op is still around, would you care to list the parts used to make it so light?


----------



## itcadman (Aug 23, 2011)

*Another Red on Red...*

View attachment 243324


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

I picked up a 105 CAAD 10 Red. These updates make me jealous.


----------

